# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  οδηγηση λυχνίας 813 με linear με mosfet

## tzitzikas

καλημερα. σκέφτομαι με το linear με τα 2 IRF640 που εχω ποσταρει πιο κατω και που βγαζει απο 2-15βατ να οδηγήσω την 813 που εχω ωστε να αποσυρω διαμορφωτες, τελικο 811 κτλ. απο οτι ειδα χρειάζεται κατω απο 10 βαττ οδηγηση η 813. 
Απλα δεν ξέρω τι συντονιστικό θα πρέπει να παρεμβάλω μεταξύ των 2 βαθμίδων. Μήπως συντονιστικό Tomhson με πηνίο με λήψεις παράλληλα με αερόφυλλο πυκνωτή? εσείς τί προτείνεται? η 813 στο οδηγο σαν είσοδο έχει ένα σταθερό πυκνωτη. θα χρειαστώ και γέφυρα? ευχαριστω.

----------


## ReFas

Εννοείς να δουλέψεις την 813 σαν λινεαρ;
Θα έχεις περίπου 50βατ στα 2000 ανοδικά υπόψην.

Η προσαρμογή είναι σχετικά εύκολη, μπορείς να βάλεις ενα πηνιο πυκνωτη παράλληλα στο οδηγό και κάνεις λήψη το πηνίο για την οδήγηση.

----------


## KOKAR

tzitzikas ,  το έχεις φτιάξει το κύκλωμα?
έμενα πάντως δεν μου κάθετε ο τρόπος οδήγησης των FET .....

----------


## tzitzikas

> Εννοείς να δουλέψεις την 813 σαν λινεαρ;
> Θα έχεις περίπου 50βατ στα 2000 ανοδικά υπόψην.
> 
> Η προσαρμογή είναι σχετικά εύκολη, μπορείς να βάλεις ενα πηνιο πυκνωτη παράλληλα στο οδηγό και κάνεις λήψη το πηνίο για την οδήγηση.




η 813 θα οδηγειται απο το λινεαρακι αυτο και θα ειναι το τελικο σταδιο. 
δεν καταλαβα τι ενοεις οτι θα εχω 50βατ στα 2000. ενοεις εξοδο της 813? η οδηγηση οτι χρειαζεται αυτα τα βατ.,. απο οτι βλεπω το manual της 813 χρειαζεται οδηγηση μολις 1,7-2,9βαττ σε CCS και 4,3βατ σε ICAS στα 2kv.
και τωρα που την οδηγω με μια 807 στα 430βολτ την 807 η 807 τραβαει 20mA αρα καταναλωνει 8,6βαττ αρα η 807 θα βγαζει καμια 5βατ.
για το κυκλωμα προσαρμογης που λες ενοεις παραλληλα πυκνωτη-πηνιο το ενα ακρο τους στο οδηγο (αφου θα παρεμβαλεται ενας σταθερος πυκνωτης μεταξυ αυτου του καρου τους και του οδηγου) και το αλλο ακρο τους γειωμενο. οι ληψη θα γινεται απο την οδηγηση. αθτο δεν ενοεις?

----------


## tzitzikas

> η 813 θα οδηγειται απο το λινεαρακι αυτο και θα ειναι το τελικο σταδιο. 
> δεν καταλαβα τι ενοεις οτι θα εχω 50βατ στα 2000. ενοεις εξοδο της 813? η οδηγηση οτι χρειαζεται αυτα τα βατ.,. απο οτι βλεπω το manual της 813 χρειαζεται οδηγηση μολις 1,7-2,9βαττ σε CCS και 4,3βατ σε ICAS στα 2kv.
> και τωρα που την οδηγω με μια 807 στα 430βολτ την 807 η 807 τραβαει 20mA αρα καταναλωνει 8,6βαττ αρα η 807 θα βγαζει καμια 5βατ.
> για το κυκλωμα προσαρμογης που λες ενοεις παραλληλα πυκνωτη-πηνιο το ενα ακρο τους στο οδηγο (αφου θα παρεμβαλεται ενας σταθερος πυκνωτης μεταξυ αυτου του καρου τους και του οδηγου) και το αλλο ακρο τους γειωμενο. οι ληψη θα γινεται απο την οδηγηση. αθτο δεν ενοεις?



ΚΟΚΑR το εχουν φτιαξει σε ενα αλλο φορουμ καποιοι και δουλευει καλα λενε.

----------


## KOKAR

οκ, αλλά κανε μια δοκιμή και μας λες.
σχέδια υπάρχουν πολλά στο Internet αλλά δεν είναι όλα
αξιόπιστα.

----------


## ReFas

Τζιτζικας.. εγραψες πιο πάνω να βγάλεις τελικό διαμόρφωσης κτλ....
Πιθανόν εννοείς να τη δουλέψεις σαν λινεαρ την 813.
Θα έχεις διαμόρφωση στις πίσω βαθμίδες;

Σε αυτη τη περίπτωση σου λεω να έχεις υπόψη οτι για να περάσει η διαμόρφωση θα πρέπει να δουλέψεις την 813 σαν λινεαρ που σημαίνει γύρω στα 50βατ έξοδο για να ακούγετε η μουσική σου.

----------


## tzitzikas

η διαμορφωση θα γινεται στο πλλ. τι τροποποιήσεις θα πρεπει να γινουν στο σταδιο της 813?  γιατι τοσα λιγα βατ. πως με τετοια πλλ με διαμορφωση να οδηγουν μεγαλες βαθμιδες με μοσφετ και να παιζει καλα η μουσικη?

----------


## lesvoselectronic

> η διαμορφωση θα γινεται στο πλλ. τι τροποποιήσεις θα πρεπει να γινουν στο σταδιο της 813? γιατι τοσα λιγα βατ. πως με τετοια πλλ με διαμορφωση να οδηγουν μεγαλες βαθμιδες με μοσφετ και να παιζει καλα η μουσικη?



Γιατί πρέπει να δουλέψεις την 813 σε τάξη Α'

----------


## tzitzikas

εγω θελω να οδηγησω την 813 απο το λινεαρ που εδειξα πιο πανω και να βγαζει καμια 150βατ στα 1400βολτ. δεν γινεται να μην αλλαξω την διαταξη του ενισχυτη 813 και να βγαζει τα βατ που βγαζει τωρα και να διαμορφωνεται απο το πλλ? πως ενισχυει το μικρο λινεαρ με τα μοσφετ τα διαμορφωμενο φερον, ετσι στην συνεχεια η 813 να το ενισχυει και να ακουγεται δυνατα?

----------


## Ακρίτας

> εγω θελω να οδηγησω την 813 απο το λινεαρ που εδειξα πιο πανω και να βγαζει καμια 150βατ στα 1400βολτ. δεν γινεται να μην αλλαξω την διαταξη του ενισχυτη 813 και να βγαζει τα βατ που βγαζει τωρα και να διαμορφωνεται απο το πλλ? πως ενισχυει το μικρο λινεαρ με τα μοσφετ τα διαμορφωμενο φερον, ετσι στην συνεχεια η 813 να το ενισχυει και να ακουγεται δυνατα?



1. Για να οδηγήσεις την 813 με το linear θα πρέπει να αλλάξεις το μετασχηματιστή εξόδου. Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις αυτόν που δίνω στον"υβριδικό" πομπό κατασκευάζοντας το πρωτεύον με πιο χοντρό σύρμα και βγάζοντας μια μεσαία λήψη. Επίσης θα πρέπει να αντικαταστήσεις το trimmer συντονισμού στο μετασχηματιστή εξόδου με ένα μεταβλητό αέρος.
2. Για να διαμορφώσεις από το PLL (ή από το linear) η 813 θα πρέπει να λειτουργεί τουλάχιστον σε τάξη BGG (grounded grid), τέτοιο τρόπο λειτουργίας όμως δεν βλέπω στα στοιχεία της.

----------


## ReFas

> η διαμορφωση θα γινεται στο πλλ. τι τροποποιήσεις θα πρεπει να γινουν στο σταδιο της 813? γιατι τοσα λιγα βατ. πως με τετοια πλλ με διαμορφωση να οδηγουν μεγαλες βαθμιδες με μοσφετ και να παιζει καλα η μουσικη?



Είναι λίγα τα βατ γιατί πέφτει η απόδοση της λυχνίας για να μπορέσει να "περάσει" η διαμόρφωση.
Δουλεύει σε άλλες τάσεις απο οτι σε διαμόρφωση απο άνοδο.
Γλυτώνεις το τελικό διαμόρφωσης αλλά δε μπορείς να τα έχεις όλα σε αυτη τη ζωή.
Κοίτα στα χαρακτηριστικά της 813 εκεί που λέει για διαμόρφωση απο το οδηγό πλέγμα, είναι το ίδιο με το να κάνεις διαμόρφωση σε απο πίσω βαθμίδα.
Μια βασική αλλαγή που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να έχεις αρνητικά στο οδηγό πλέγμα και η λυχνία θα πρέπει να ρυθμιστεί με την οδήγηση ανεβασμένη 4 φορές απο ότι στο κανονικό (για 100% διαμόρφωση) και κατόπιν χωρίς να πειράξεις κάτι χαμηλώνεις την οδήγηση στο κανονικό (στο 1/4) και περνάς μουσική.
Σε αυτή όμως τη φάση η απόδοση της λυχνίας θα έχει πέσει στο 30% περίπου, μιας και όπως είπαμε την έχεις ρυθμίσει για το μέγιστο της ισχύος, θα πενάει όμως ωραία η μουσική σου χωρίς προβλήματα.
Για αυτό το λόγο της μειωμένης απόδοσης έψαξαν απο περίπου 70 χρόνια πίσω για κυκλώματα που θα δουλεύουν σαν λινεαρ (με μουσική απο "πίσω" δηλαδή) και οι πιο γνωστές συνδεσμολογίες είναι οι doherty, dome, terman-woodward, chirex (δε θυμάμαι άλλες τώρα) με το βασικό πρόβλημα και αυτές τη πολυπλοκότητα στα κυκλώματα.

Για πιά φετ λες; τι δυνατότητα έχουν για κατανάλωση ισχύος; μη τα βλέπεις μικρά είναι θαυματουργά  :Rolleyes: 
Το παλιό για παράδειγμα MRF429 είχε επιτρεπτή κατανάλωση ισχύος τουλάχιστον όσο και μια 813 (και παραπάνω αν μπορέσεις να το κρατήσεις κρύο) γιαυτό οι λυχνίες πέρασαν στην ιστορία.
Μη πούμε για κανα MRF157  :Smile:

----------


## tzitzikas

> 1. Για να οδηγήσεις την 813 με το linear θα πρέπει να αλλάξεις το μετασχηματιστή εξόδου. Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις αυτόν που δίνω στον"υβριδικό" πομπό κατασκευάζοντας το πρωτεύον με πιο χοντρό σύρμα και βγάζοντας μια μεσαία λήψη. Επίσης θα πρέπει να αντικαταστήσεις το trimmer συντονισμού στο μετασχηματιστή εξόδου με ένα μεταβλητό αέρος.
> 2. Για να διαμορφώσεις από το PLL (ή από το linear) η 813 θα πρέπει να λειτουργεί τουλάχιστον σε τάξη BGG (grounded grid), τέτοιο τρόπο λειτουργίας όμως δεν βλέπω στα στοιχεία της.



φιλε Ακρίτας μπορω στο κύκλωμα με τα irf που φορτωσα να συνδεσω στην έξοδο του τον Μ/Σ Τ2 απο τον υβρισφδικό πομπό σου χωρίς να κάνω καμιά αλλαγή? οπως στο παρακάτω σχήμα. διαφωτισε με λιγο γιατι αυτο με τη μεσαια ληψη δεν καταλαβα που θα συνδεθει, οπως επισσης και ο αεροφυλλος δε καταλαβα που συνδεεται. εσυ στον υβρυδικό πομπό απο άνοδο διαμορφώνεις η απο το πλλ? 
παντος δεν εχω καταλαβει γιατι με λυχνια εξοδο δεν μπορεις να παρεις πολλα βατ για να εχεις διαμορφωση απο πλλ, ενω με εξοδο λινεαρ με μοσφετ μπορεις να φτασεις πολλα βατ και διαμορφουμενο το συστημα απο το πλλ. μηπως επειδή βαζεις πολλα φετ παράλληλα και τα δουλευεις σε χαμηλή ισχύ το καθένα?

----------


## Ακρίτας

Δεν χρειάζεται να βάλεις τους δυο μετασχηματιστές στη σειρά. Μπορείς να αντικαταστήσεις τον μετασχηματιστή εξόδου του linear με το μετασχηματιστή οδήγησης του "υβριδικού", αφού πάρεις απο το πρωτεύον των 16 σπειρών μια μεσαία λήψη (δηλαδή στις 8 σπείρες). Επίσης στο δετερεύον των 60 σπειρών να συνδέσεις παράλληλα ένα μεταβλητό αέρος (περίπου 250 pF, πυκνόφυλλο) και να συντονίσεις το κύκλωμα. Την τροποποίηση αυτή έκανα και στο δικό μου μηχάνημα και είναι πολύ καλύτερα.
Ο "υβριδικός" διαμορφώνεται απο την άνοδο.
Το linear μπορεί να ενισχύσει δαμορφωμένα σήματα γιατί χρησιμοποιεί δυο fet σε σημμετρική διάταξη και τάξη λειτουργίας περίπου Β (η τάξη λειτουργίας ρυθμίζεται με το τρίμμερ).
Στα στοιχεία της 813 δεν βρήκα τρόπο για γραμμική λειτουργία. Για χρήση RF λειτουργεί πάντα σε τάξη C.

ΥΓ. Αν δεν θέλεις να επέμβεις στο linear βάλε στο κύκλωμα, όπως το τροποποίησες, τον μεταβλητό παράλληλα στις 60 σπείρες και δοκίμασε.

----------

